# TG1860 tire chains



## Sparkyman (Nov 28, 2013)

Look out, first post.
I have recently bought a tg 1860 for grass and snow plowing. I have installed the chains easily enough,but the local dealer tells me I must move the rear wheels out 1.5 inches so I don.t damage the hydraulic lines or wiring. The only spacers he can get are $140.00 for a pair and they are only 3/8 inch. That don't seem right. 

Any suggestions?


----------

